# Droid X2 Boot commands



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

From boot:

Power+Volume Up = RSD Mode
Power+Volume Down = Bootloader menu -

Fastboot- just Google it
NvFlash- "
BP HW Bypass RSD- Boot protection hardware bypass for RSD
BP HW Bypass for QC DLOAD- start USB3 hardware bypass for QC DLOAD mode 
BP HW Diag & Boot AP- just Google it
BP HW Bypass BP Only- Boot protection hardware bypass boot protection only (skip BP)
BP SW Bypass RSD- ¿?
Android Recovery- Uhh... do you really need to ask?
Boot Android (No BP)- Boot Android and skip boot protection check
Device UID- prints UID
Console blah blah blah- blah
Early USB Enumeration- Google it
BP Tools- see if your ROM will boot
RSD- Start RSD support

Power+Volume Down+Camera button- Unlock boot loader, disable Boot Protection, unsign and decrypt all partitions, and install fully working CM9 4.0.4

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X2 powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------

